

Ask HN: Hosting options for Java application - dnayal

Hi All,<p>I am working on a small personal consumer web project (I am not sure what to call my initiative, when ventures like Dropbox are still called startups). Currently, I am working on a minimum viable product (MVP) version. I am not a developer, but I use to be years ago (backend, in Java). For my initiative, instead of waiting for a technical co-founder, I have re-learned programming and have put together a working application (front-end is pathetic, but backend is in decent shape, I guess) and am ready to host it somewhere.<p>I never thought hosting the application is going to be one of my biggest problems. Apparently there aren't many hosting services for Java/Tomcat, and the ones I found aren't satisfactory (for e.g. GoDaddy takes 24 hours to implement your changes). Amazon is another viable option, but it seems too technical for me (setting up EC2, installing and configuring Tomcat and then installing and configuring MySQL - do not want to use Amazon database services for now). Currently, I am using CloudBees for testing (free) and am thinking about going live with the MVP using their database and RUN service (4-app cell and 512MB ram), but it seems a bit expensive. It is a great PaaS, very easy to work with, but seems like it can turn out to be a bit heavy on my pockets.<p>Can someone please suggest on the best way forward for me? I am not too fanatic about cloud for now and can live with a decent managed hosting service as well. Do you have any vendors / services / guides I can use or refer?<p>Cheers,
Deepak
======
jpluscplusm
Just possibilities, not suggestions (I've not used them myself):

* <http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/8/25/java/>

* <http://aws.amazon.com/amis/6281452482352358> (saves you most of the EC2 setup work; perhaps)

* <http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/java/overview.html>

~~~
dnayal
Thanks for the reply. For some reason I am getting more inclined towards
Amazon. Wish it were simpler though, or that CloudBees was cheaper.

